# onload submit button ausführen



## sintakx (5. Januar 2005)

hallo

ich habe eine html page mit php teilen und würde gerne bei onload von einer tabelle einen submit button auslösen. geht das? wenn ja, wie müsste ich diese funktion gestalten

danke im voraus und gruss


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Januar 2005)

Beim onLoad einer Tabelle geht das nicht.... onLoad feuert z.B. beim Laden des Dokuments.

Du könntest entweder:

```
<body onload="document.formularname.submit()">
```
...nehmen, was das betreffende Formular sendet(ohne Klick auf den Button)
oder:

```
<body onload="document.formularname.submitButtonName.click()">
```
Was eine Klick-Aktion auf den Button bewirkt(die erste Variante wäre vorteilhafter, da kompatibler zu mehr Browsern).

Übrigens gibt es auch Grossbuchstaben.... benutze diese hier in Zukunft bitte auch.


----------

